# Can you catch sharks in the winter?



## Ichabod

Can you still catch sharks here (SC) in the winter? Chris.


----------



## Ichabod

*Looking for a reason*

Looking for a reason to wet a hook. Trying to ward off the wintertime blues.


----------



## Too Busy

mostly just spiny dogfish


----------



## SmoothLures

Yeah that's about it, and some skates.


----------



## Ichabod

*How abundant are they?*

Is it... if you catch anything it would be a spiny dogfish or skate...or is it... you can catch spiny dogfish and skates pretty regularly. Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## ewor3

i hear skates are pretty good to eat! .. how do ya catch and cook them ....???


----------



## SmoothLures

ewor3 said:


> i hear skates are pretty good to eat! .. how do ya catch and cook them ....???


Fish for something else and you'll catch plenty.  Can't tell ya about eating them.


----------



## ewor3

SmoothLures said:


> Fish for something else and you'll catch plenty.  Can't tell ya about eating them.


thanks for the information ...


----------



## bluefish1928

ewor3 said:


> i hear skates are pretty good to eat! .. how do ya catch and cook them ....???


i prefer stingrays

just assuming here but:
i would slice off the wings and wash it

the rest can be recycled to the ocean 

sharks- skin it and steak it


----------



## Ichabod

*nobody has mentioned how plentiful they are*

are we talking 1-2/day or 5-6/day, etc.

Thanks to all, Chris.


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Ichabod said:


> are we talking 1-2/day or 5-6/day, etc.
> 
> Thanks to all, Chris.


Right now, catching 1 is good. No food, no fish. No fish, no sharks.


----------



## Ichabod

*I was afraid of that.*

Thanks SIMV, I was afraid somebody was gonna say that. However, if the weather breaks and we get one of those fall-like weekends I still might sneak down and wet a hook. I need the therapy!

Thanks to all, Chris.


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Winter time is time for making rigs & tying Flies!


----------



## Ichabod

*How did your TV show go?*

Did you enjoy good ole Cecil Chandler? Chris.


----------



## dahut

Ichabod said:


> Thanks SIMV, I was afraid somebody was gonna say that. However, if the weather breaks and we get one of those fall-like weekends I still might sneak down and wet a hook. *I need the therapy*!
> 
> Thanks to all, Chris.


Do you need any other reason?


----------



## dahut

Ive known skates and rays to be eaten. 

You slice off the wing at the body and trim out the thick, near-body portion. The edges and the carcass can become chum, or as bluefish put it, recycle it back to the ocean." 
Once you have the "slab" cleaned up, use a piece of sharpened copper pipe or a circular cookie cutter to punch out round pieces of it. When battered and fried we used to call em "Poor Mans Scallops." You can also just cut it up into nugget sized chunks, I reckon. 
When I lived in S. Florida, there was always a story going around about restaurants bilking diners by serving these... and calling them the real thing.

As for sharks and their kin, most people cut them into steaks.


----------



## cducer

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Winter time is time for making rigs & tying Flies!



EXACTLY !!!! its the perfect time to restock my fly boxes !!! but also when cabin fever really hits hard nothing beats a pile of bluegills and crappie for a fish fry !

:fishing:

Couldn't you hit the shallows for reds and specks? From the posts I have seen they are hitting well in NC. Something I have always wanted to do.... someday !


----------



## bobbym

Dont know about tying flies Ron but you would have had plenty of snow days to practice up here


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Hey Ron, can you get those big grass carp to bite those flies in those lakes in Ocean Lakes this time of year, or do they have "lockjaw" in this cold weather?


----------



## crsmith43

idk i could b wrong but i thought sharks dont come out in cold water


----------



## Northstar

*Sharks in winter*

Yes you can catch sharks in winter in SC. I'm heading down from the cold in Minnesota and will be in Myrtle Beach Feb 2. 

Here's how. Get frozen sardines or/and frozen squid. Use the sardines whole and the squid cut up. Find an inlet with current and toss it out on the bottom. They will show up. Clear nosed skates and spiny dog fish. I have yet to catch anything else in the winter, but at least I'm fishing and enjoying the wonderful outdoors.

I have yet to try skates, but spiny dog fish have a very good taste, but the flesh is very mushy. Fish soup is not on my menu, but some folks like it and spiny dog fish would be great for that. :fishing:


----------



## Bill Stafford

I have cooked a bunch of skate. It does taste like scallops and crap. All you have to do is google recipe skate and there are many recipes. Or just pan fry them with or without flour/seasoning. You do have to remember that there is a thin bony layer in the center of the wing. A fork will scrape the meat off when cooked. Now there are good pieces of meat like rib meat around the thin bone which is good cold and put on a salad.


----------



## Northstar

OK, I will be there tomorrow if nothing happens and start fishing either the 2 or 3 depending on the weather. Thanks for the tip Bill, I'm going to see about some ways to cook skate. :fishing:


----------

